# Super Bowl 2014



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 6, 2014)

*How Seattle Riots After a Super Bowl Victory: Politely, and in Accordance With Traffic Laws *

[video=youtube;S-3749o63XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S-3749o63XU[/MEDIA]


----------

